# Consulta CDI de moto



## nsblenin (Nov 3, 2008)

es de una moto peugeot speedfight 50. la chispa de la bujia me va "loca" salta a veces en buen momento y a veces con la lumbrera de escape abierta. ¿a que se debe eso que tengo que canviar? estoy intentando saber el funcionamiento de todo el sistema electrico. ¿para que sirve esto? tiene 4 cables i esta conectado con un tornillo a massa.

http://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0211081625lr7.jpg


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ni idea que sea eso... pero me parece que tambien deberias preguntar en un foro de reparacion de motos 

Generalmente el equipo electronico en los automoviles (y motos en tu caso) es desechable, es mas caro o no se puede reparar, asi que lo usual es tirarlo y poner uno nuevo...


----------



## lalex (Nov 4, 2008)

Emmmm ... (?)


no sera porq esta atrasado el motor? si es eso... en el caso del auto tenes q mover el distribuidor y fijarte como van explotando los pistones,, osea.. en un ford es creo... 152436, buenoo... me fuii de tema..

bueenooo, en una moto, para atrasar o adelantar tenes q moverle el volante, osea.. (eso q gira en el motorcito   )  

si no era eso, ni idea.. jee



Saludos


(cambia la bugia (?)?)¿)


----------



## newnaf (Nov 4, 2008)

hola nsblenin.--. eso es un cdi.. encendido por descarga capacitiva..(_ignition discharge capacitive_) el encendido electronico

se ve que se te quemo el SCR que lleva adentro o se fueron de valor los capacitores..

ahora no estoy en casa. pero tengo el esquematico de un CDI para ese tipo de scooter. yo lo probe y funciona de diez.. en su tiempo preparaba ciclos y anduvi mejor que ninguno.

creo que el del speedficht lo tengo junto al regulador de 12v.. por casualidad no es el regulador de voltaje ese no? porque son identicos salvo por la cantidad de cables y conexiones.

igualmente si no te animas a armar tu propiom CDI .. por cuestiones de tiempo.. anda a la casa de motos y pedi un cdi-..- para un peugeot debe esar com ar$100 el de un ciclo ar$40 en definitiva son lo mismo.[/b]


----------



## nsblenin (Nov 4, 2008)

jeje. eso no es el cdi. debe ser el regulador de voltage. me podeis decir para que sirve el regulador de voltaje y que es lo que hace exactamente?. luego otra cosa yo me hice un cdi ya ace tiempo porque se me rompio el original. el que me hice lo encontre en internet la moto funcinaba estaba flipando pero no iva bien porque a la que le daba un poco de caña se cortaba. entonces compre uno de la marca stage6 i todo perfecto. ayer intente conectar el cable de la bobina de aviso directo a la bobina pero no acia chispa. no creo que sea del tiempo de la chispa porque sino iria siempre = i no va siempre =. probare de nuevo el cdi que me ize yo aver que pasa pero no se, es raro que la chispa salte a veces en buen momento i aveces mas tarde cuando la lumbrera esta abierta. podria influir el regulador en la chispa? gracias. a y si sabeis como acer un cdi variable sin pic (no se como van) aver si me ayudais xd pero parece bastante dificil xd.


----------



## dieflores (May 24, 2010)

si dices que es un regulador de voltaje lo que hace es mantener el voltaje estable en un vvalor determinado esto para evitar los peack y dañar el encendido electronico, en cuanto a tu chispa prueba con cambiar los cables de bujia  y las bujia, por que claramente estas perdiendo chispa de alguna forma y esto generalmente se debe a la mala aislacion de alguno de los componentes del encendido, si tiene distribuidor revisa tambien el estado de la tapa y el rotor y en cuanto a si el regulador podria influir en la chispa es probable ya que si esta dejando pasar peaks de voltajes puede estar afectando a otro componente del sistema,  bueno ojala te sirva de algo mi humilde aporte saludos bye


----------



## mansalva (Jun 9, 2010)

hola a la comunidad. soy electrisista de motos y quiero empezar a reparar cdi de motos, la famosa (caja negra), Algunos funcionan con 12v ,un captor inductivo y una bobina de alta que genera la chispa de la bujia.Otros funcionan con una bobina de alimentacion  que va dentro del volante magnetico, la mayoria de los volantes tiene 4 imanes. Estas bobinas tienen diferentes valores de resistencia de 100 a 350 om y por ende variantes de corrientes, que van desde 20V AC hasta 300v AC y con un maximo de 400 MA. E aqui mi problema necesito una fuente para alimentar estos CDI para poder probarlos si alguien sabe como hacerla o algun link me vendria barbaro . desde ya gracias muy buena la pagina!!!


----------



## yunier2882 (Nov 9, 2010)

tratare de subir un esquema para ayudarte

yo tengo una peugeot zenit y se le rompio el cdi pero por mucho que e construidos ninguno me trabaja


----------



## torquer (Feb 9, 2012)

hola a todos
me dirijo a todos con la intencion de concegir ayuda con este problema
les cuento que compre una moto yamaha fzx 700 fazer pero vino con todos los cables arruinadoshno: 
quisiera que alguien me diera una orientación de al menos de que función tiene cada pin del cdi y donde debo conectarlos.
En la parte de afuera de la caja dice  
IC IGNITOR
TID 14-52
1UF 10 mmm:y un numero que no se ve bien)
este cdi tiene 9 pines que dentro de la cajita dicen (SW,C2,C1,E,B,PE,PE,P2,P1)
AQUI LES DEJO UNA DIRECCION DONDE HAY UNA FOTO DE UN CDI IGUAL EN EBAY

:estudiando:http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1986...rcycles_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cc1eeac50

:estudiando:segun ley debe entrar cables para la señal de los pulsadores y salir cables para los dos coil dobles que lleva porque es una moto de cuatro cilindros cuatro tiemposno se si debe  entrar alli tambien cables del altenador o no se q otra cosa no e podido encontrar ningun diagrama de esta coneccion en internet


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2012)

Fijate si alguno de estos es parecido 

http://electricwiringdiagram.com/search/yamaha

Saludos !


----------



## pipu (Feb 16, 2014)

necesito diagrama de cdi para moto jialing cq 125cc ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 20, 2014)

quizas te sirva ,al fin a cavo son todos iguales los cdi ,algunos mas elaborados que otros,pero funcionan 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuito-cdi-moto-destripe-uno-les-paso-plano-62470/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/cdi-motor-dos-tiempos-38081/


----------



## José Barrientos (Mar 18, 2014)

pipu dijo:


> necesito diagrama de cdi para moto jialing cq 125cc ...


  Hola. Creo que la Jialing de 125cc es de 4 tiempos. Si usas el esquema que se menciona más arriba, por ahí puede funcionar pero en bajas revoluciones tu motor va a moderar muy áspero y ni hablar que al hacerlo arrancar la patada puede ser grande. Los motores de 4 tiempos emplean un cdi que arranca atrazado y luego, alrededor de las 700 rpm se avanza y llega al punto ideal por medio de un circuito electrónico apropiado. En el foro he visto algunos esquemas. Si no encontras avisame y subo uno.


----------



## omarlanza (Abr 19, 2014)

Hola , fijate pipu podes poner un cdi de honda c90 te anda perfecto , hasta uno de una honda o jialing 50 , pero no tendras avance . Arrancan atrazadas casi a 0 grados y luego avanzan .salu2


----------



## juer3000 (Jul 27, 2014)

hola quisiera saber como puedo identificar las bobinas (o grupo de bobinas) del estator de la moto  gilera gla 110 y como conseguir el circuito del cdi y ver como funciona   desde ya gracias  julio ...


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Ago 5, 2014)

Estimados buenos días 

Quería consultar por el funcionamiento del cdi
Tengo una moto con 4 cilindros y dos bobinas
La bobina uno y dos se alimenta con el positivo de la batería a 12v y el negativo proveniente del cdi para generar la chispa alterna.

Bueno medí las bobinas colocando el positivo del tester en la alimentación positiva de la bobina
y el negativo del tester al chasis y ambas entregan la carga de la batería 

Después medí negativo colocando la punta del tester positiva en el negativo de la alimentación de las bobinas y el negativo del tester al chasis 
En esta prueba la bobina uno me entrega -10.4v  y la bobina dos   0.0v 
Estará malo el cdi ???
Tengo un video donde muestro cundo medí con tester 
Favor me puedan dar pistas 
Saludos 
Gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 5, 2014)

hola .... bueno aver site puedo ayudar .....por empezar ..... al menos marca y modelo de moto... sies japonesa ..no todas trabajan los cdi de la misma manera .... y por lo que dices la bobina 1 parese que funciona correctamente ...(carga atravez del tester ) .la 2 no lo hace puede estar  abierta .... y si vas a hacer eso deconecta la bateria ..energiza solo las bobinas ..con cables aparte ....en el caso de las suzuki de los 90" si habia un falzo contacto de negativo ..quemaba el cdi ..ojo


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Ago 5, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola .... bueno aver site puedo ayudar .....por empezar ..... al menos marca y modelo de moto... sies japonesa ..no todas trabajan los cdi de la misma manera .... y por lo que dices la bobina 1 parese que funciona correctamente ...(carga atravez del tester ) .la 2 no lo hace puede estar  abierta .... y si vas a hacer eso deconecta la bateria ..energiza solo las bobinas ..con cables aparte ....en el caso de las suzuki de los 90" si habia un falzo contacto de negativo ..quemaba el cdi ..ojo



yamaha fazer 600 año 2007 japonesa 


te adjunto el esquema 
En este video si te fijas que al tener la alimentación cortada tengo un voltaje de -9.9v en la alimentación de la bobina 1
youtu.be/od6sbCMgTeA?list=UUBCYP1dNiukO6t7FN-Zxu0Q

eso no me pasa en la bobina 2 en este otro video
youtu.be/sAWnWHNX7Lw?list=UUBCYP1dNiukO6t7FN-Zxu0Q


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 5, 2014)

...bueno ... sip .....  las conozco ... (tuve una ) .... bueno veamos ...proba desconectar las bobinas ( positivo y negativo )  del ramal electrico .... de los dos cables de salida delas bujias con "capuchon" ... deja ....... uno solo por bobina .... colocale una bujia en el extremo .... conecta el positivo y el negativo de la bateria  ( sin que ande el sistema electrico de la moto ) ... a la bobina solamente ...  coloca un cable ...... desde la rozca de la bujia al negativo de la bateria ...... si conectas y desconectas el negativo ...tenes que hacer "saltar" chispa en la bujia .... si "salta" chispa... proba con dos bijias .... y compara las chispas de las dos bobinas ...... hace eso por ahora ..... y descartamos las bobinas ....( y cables tambien )


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Ago 5, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> ...bueno ... sip .....  las conozco ... (tuve una ) .... bueno veamos ...proba desconectar las bobinas ( positivo y negativo )  del ramal electrico .... de los dos cables de salida delas bujias con "capuchon" ... deja ....... uno solo por bobina .... colocale una bujia en el extremo .... conecta el positivo y el negativo de la bateria  ( sin que ande el sistema electrico de la moto ) ... a la bobina solamente ...  coloca un cable ...... desde la rozca de la bujia al negativo de la bateria ...... si conectas y desconectas el negativo ...tenes que hacer "saltar" chispa en la bujia .... si "salta" chispa... proba con dos bijias .... y compara las chispas de las dos bobinas ...... hace eso por ahora ..... y descartamos las bobinas ....( y cables tambien )



Ok lo haré 
Pero eso del voltaje que menciono con las bobinas desconectadas es normal


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 5, 2014)

si hay  algo en corto .. ..o puentiado sip ..... el psitivo en contacto ... siempre esta ... y segundo estos encendidos trabajan a chispa perdida .... o sea  el los pistones que estan en face de escape salta la chispa igual ..... si queres sacarte la duda ... coloca 3° y gira el motor desde la rueda ...si cambia el fallo dela bobina 1 a la 2 es otra cosa ..pero vamos por partes ..proba eso primero .... y vamos descartando ..... cosas que funcionan bien .... asi apuntamos al origen del problema ....


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Ago 5, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> si hay  algo en corto .. ..o puentiado sip ..... el psitivo en contacto ... siempre esta ... y segundo estos encendidos trabajan a chispa perdida .... o sea  el los pistones que estan en face de escape salta la chispa igual ..... si queres sacarte la duda ... coloca 3° y gira el motor desde la rueda ...si cambia el fallo dela bobina 1 a la 2 es otra cosa ..pero vamos por partes ..proba eso primero .... y vamos descartando ..... cosas que funcionan bien .... asi apuntamos al origen del problema ....



No se como decirte esto pero le has dado una nueva luz a mi problema de meses  ...  
Haré las pruebas apenas pueda


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Ago 13, 2014)

Hice la prueba de la rueda y no funciono !
probé las bobinas y están funcionando !


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 13, 2014)

hola amigo ....... bueno explicame como fueron las pruebas de las bobinas ???? .... asi seguimos .... si probaste lo de la rueda .... es otra cosa .... pero vamos tranquilos


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Ago 13, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola amigo ....... bueno explicame como fueron las pruebas de las bobinas ???? .... asi seguimos .... si probaste lo de la rueda .... es otra cosa .... pero vamos tranquilos



Medimos la resistencia de las bobinas en ohm de acuerdo al manual y marcan bien dentro de lo indicado
También comparamos la resistencia  con otra moto idéntica y son iguales

También encendimos  la otra moto buena sin conectar las bobinas y sin hacerla partir  y no nos arrojaba el error 33 y 34 que arroja la mía

Sera necesario hacer lo que mencionas con las bobinas de todas maneras ?


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 13, 2014)

a ver compañero ...... eso esta bien ...... pero la falla puede estar en tu moto ... y te recomiendo que dejes de probar el sistema electrico de la moto con tencion como en los videos ..la electronica es muy sencible.... lo mas problae es que *quemes el CDI* ....proba las cosas como yo te digo .. .es seguro y certera la prueba ..... en cuanto al homiaje de las bobinas .... es corecto .... pero la falla puede ser por aislacion ( pequeña fuga por quebradudra del plastico) ...... proba las bobinas como yo te dije  por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/pruebas-cdi-moto-120160/#post941421 .... tendrias que conseguirte los terminales (macho y hembra) y un poco de termocontraible  para aislarlos .....  si nesesitas un dibujo de como ..... te lo alcanzo ... no hay problema


----------



## jhonnyx161 (Ago 13, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> a ver compañero ...... eso esta bien ...... pero la falla puede estar en tu moto ... y te recomiendo que dejes de probar el sistema electrico de la moto con tencion como en los videos ..la electronica es muy sencible.... lo mas problae es que *quemes el CDI* ....proba las cosas como yo te digo .. .es seguro y certera la prueba ..... en cuanto al homiaje de las bobinas .... es corecto .... pero la falla puede ser por aislacion ( pequeña fuga por quebradudra del plastico) ...... proba las bobinas como yo te dije  por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/pruebas-cdi-moto-120160/#post941421 .... tendrias que conseguirte los terminales (macho y hembra) y un poco de termocontraible  para aislarlos .....  si nesesitas un dibujo de como ..... te lo alcanzo ... no hay problema



para hacer esa prueba desconecto la moto de la batería ?
gracias por la recomendación


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 13, 2014)

si señor..... desconecta la bateria .... y si esta bien cargada mejor ..... tambies es bueno que tengas un amigo ...... que tenga una moto igual .... asi da la posibilidad de probar las cosa con mas seguridad ... pero por ahora vamos buscando el origen del problema ..... tranquilo amigo ... !!!!!!! lo vamos a encontrar ¡¡¡¡


----------



## facbenavides (Oct 23, 2014)

Buenas tardes amigo me presento francisco Chavez soy nuevo en este tema pero me interesaria saber como puedo conectar dos CDI´s en una moto osea tengo 2 cdi de 4 puntas los dos y los quiero instalar enuna honda pasific 800 para que quede corriendo de echo con un cdi instalado jala pero se apaga por la falta de chispa en los otros dos pistones alguien sabra como se lo podre intalar ...


----------



## djyoan (Jun 4, 2017)

Hola amigos tengo un CDI que le estalló el mosfet y no le puede ver la numeración solo las letras IRF. Quiero un remplazarlo, pero no tengo forma de saber sus características.

 Estuve buscando en los CDI del foro y encontré algunos ejemplos… luego probé con un IRFZ44n y no funciono y con un IRF630 sí, pero no sé si valla a ser duradero por lo que tengo mis dudas en cuanto a *Voltaje/Corriente* y si debe llevar* Dámper o Zener* ya que hay un retorno del bobinado.


Saludos


----------



## Joel79 (Jun 4, 2017)

Te recomiendo el IRFP460    con disipador de calor


----------



## djyoan (Jun 6, 2017)

Ok muchas gracias.
  ¿Y en caso de tener otros remplazos cual sería el mínimo de voltaje y amperaje que se pudiera emplear en esta situación?


----------



## sergiot (Jun 7, 2017)

El ifrz44 es de baja tensión y alta corriente, en la bobina se producen picos de fuerza contra electromotriz que pueden llegar a los miles de volt, por eso el 630 te funcionó, tenes que hacer la busqueda dentro de ese tipo de mosfet, los usados en fuentes switching.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2017)

sergiot dijo:


> El ifrz44 es de baja tensión y alta corriente, en la bobina se producen picos de fuerza contra electromotriz que pueden llegar a los miles de volt, por eso el 630 te funcionó, tenes que hacer la busqueda dentro de ese tipo de mosfet, los usados en fuentes switching.



exacto, los mas comunes son de 600 volt,los que se usan en fuentes de tv led/lcd 
saludos sergiot


----------



## djyoan (Ago 5, 2017)

Comprendí es de alto voltaje por el retorno de la bobina.

Ok soy informatico, no electronico y tengo mis dudas....

Sé que el zener fija un voltaje ok . …Si utilizo un mosfet con Zener me amortiguaría el retorno como un dido damper??? 
  Y en ese caso… qué diferencia hay entre Mosfet con: diodo, o zener interno.?

el-rey-julien los mosfet de tv si son de alto voltaje pero tienen alrededor de 6A con eso es suficiente corriente para trabajar con la bobina?
  Y mi otra duda es que ¿tienen un zener y no un diodo dámper?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2017)

Pondría el IRF630 que tenés con un díodo en serie antes de la bobina , ya que las bobinas suelen generar -400 Vpico al abrir , y le agregaría un damper . . .  aunque no se si el zener además de zener funciona cómo damper  . . .


----------



## dantonio (Ago 17, 2017)

He visto colocado en esa función un IRF840, puedes comparar las hojas de datos con 
algún otro de los sugeridos por los colegas.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2017)

Dantonio , en Cuba solo reciclan . . . .


----------



## dantonio (Ago 17, 2017)

No he tenido en cuenta esa situación cuando he respondido.


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 17, 2017)

irf640 (de placas de tv) a veces traen alguno...
otras veces usan un cap no polarizado entre D-S Que se carga con el pico inverso amortiguando dicho pico inverso...
Pero si... Diodo serie, diodo paralelo y cap y tener en cuenta de que llegue bien bien a corte y saturacion, debería andar bien!
si conseguis uno con diodo damper interno, igual tenes que poner uno exterior, los redonditos blancos esos cerca de los flybacks suelen ser de 25nS (muy rapidos)  y de 1 A mínimo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 17, 2017)

Que pruebe con el que tiene , sinó vemos de reemplazarlo por un BJT de horizontal de tv crt


----------



## djyoan (Ago 18, 2017)

Gracias DOSMETROS y compañeros por la atención…

  Si, en cuba solo podemos reciclar y solo cuando se puede … 



   Con respecto al dio en serie Drain-Source: ¿Es necesario sea de alto voltaje y buen amperaje?
Si pongo un dámper rápido 25ns ¿Puedo eliminar el condensador?

  Creé un dibujo para más o menos tener una idea, si tuviera error ayúdeme a corregirlo.  



    En cuba el P6NC60 es fácil de conseguir, este viene en las fuente de TV ATEC-Panda …lo que es de 6A y no sé si con ese amperaje aguante. 
  Voy a hacer las respectivas pruebas y le comento los resultados.
  Saludos…


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2017)

El capacitor de 0.1 se encarga de mantener a raya la altatensión sobre el surtidor, el damper lo porteje en inversa pero en el capacitor mantiene a raya la alta tensión, en los TV color cuando alguno del los capacitores que va en el  colector se habre o pierde su valor hace que se rompa el transistor de manera repetida, en las fuentes se establece una red snubber para mantener este voltaje a raya


----------



## djyoan (Ene 27, 2018)

Bien mi duda es… 

  Cuantos microsegundos o nanosegundos necesito en el diodo dámper para que los -400V de retorno de la bobina no me estropeen el mosfet del CDI ? 

  La idea es no tener que emplear un dámper externo o Schotkky y emplear el diodo interno del mosfet como venia el cdi de fábrica.

  Hay muchos Mosfet especializados en conmutaciones duras que incluyen un diodo súper-rápido (“SuperFast Body Diode”) Eliminando así los externos (dámper) y como son Zener de un voltaje especifico mantienen la tensión a raya  (no se necesita el condensador externo).

  El parámetro que me faltaría es el Trr cuantos NS podría emplear en este caso ?
¿En el pdf adjunto me dice que un Trr 150 Ns es estándar para alta tensión es esto cierto?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 27, 2018)

Si empleas el mismo tipo de transistor no necesitas diodo externo, por otro lado la velocidad de recuperación tiene que ver con la velocidad de trabajo de la aplicación, si no conseguis el original, bajate la hoja de datos y con esos datos busca uno equivalente


----------



## djyoan (Feb 6, 2018)

Tengo mis dudas en esto…
  La velocidad de recuperación tiene que ver con la frecuencia de trabajo de la aplicación o… con la velocidad con que el inductor descarga esa energia?    



  En la imagen adjunto posibles RPM y Hz


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2018)

Segunda opción , por eso debe ser un ultra rápido.


----------



## yreloba (Dic 21, 2018)

Hola, quisiera hacer una pregunta que tiene que ver con este tipo de moto.
Atendiendo a que este tipo de moto enciende mediante un CDI de corriente alterna, ¿es posible adaptar en dicha moto un CDI que funciona con corriente directa?. ¿De ser posible que desventajas tuviese?
Saludos a todos


----------



## drmotoalito (Abr 22, 2019)

yreloba dijo:


> Hola, quisiera hacer una pregunta que tiene que ver con este tipo de moto.
> Atendiendo a que este tipo de moto enciende mediante un CDI de corriente alterna, ¿es posible adaptar en dicha moto un CDI que funciona con corriente directa?. ¿De ser posible que desventajas tuviese?
> Saludos a todos


si, pero debe tener avance.
Se alimenta con los 12 volt de la bateria .


----------



## djyoan (Abr 23, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> El capacitor de 0.1 se encarga de mantener a raya la altatensión sobre el surtidor, el damper lo porteje en inversa pero en el capacitor mantiene a raya la alta tensión, en los TV color cuando alguno del los capacitores que va en el  colector se habre o pierde su valor hace que se rompa el transistor de manera repetida, en las fuentes se establece una red snubber para mantener este voltaje a raya



Si el valor del condensador excede los 0.1mf afectaría el rendimiento?


----------



## yreloba (Abr 26, 2019)

Que significa con que ¨debe tener avance¨. Me pudiera explicar.
Saludos


----------



## drmotoalito (Abr 26, 2019)

Hola. Cuando arranca el tiempo de la chispa arranca con atrazo,, y a medida que aumentan las vueltas el tiempo de la chispa se avanza o se envia antes con relación al punto muerto superior.


----------



## keeper2019 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hola, pues lo dicho en el título, no funciona dicha cdi (ya hice todas las revisiones de estator, bobinas etc y quedaron descartadas) sale cara la reposición, pertenece a una moto Hyosung gv125/c de 2011, la referencia serigrafiada en la cdi GV125 32900H G515, antes de abrir a lo loco, ardua tarea, dicho sea de paso, me gustaría tener toda la información técnica posible...Esquema, si lleva o no programación, semiconductores, etc etc...

Agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda, mas q nada porque mi hijo ya lleva un par de meses sin moto (dandome la trisca) y ahora que tengo tiempo me pondré a ello.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2019)

Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: cdi


----------



## keeper2019 (Jul 16, 2019)

Gracias por responder @DOSMETROS, ya leí algunos temas usando el buscador, y me hice una idea general del funcionamiento, el motivo del post es buscar algún esquema específico (si le hay) o experiencia concreta sobre este CDI en concreto.
Se que son compatibles con cualquier modelo de gv125, admet, Aquila 125/250cc.
Doy por hecho que todos hacen su funcion y cada fabricante hace sus propias implementaciones, Algo mas comercial que técnico, y la mayoría de las veces, y "obliga" a usuarios "de a pie" a comprar recambios originales con el correspondiente coste.

Seguré haciendo los deberes y comentando para favorecer el bien común.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2019)

La resina se desviste untándolo  abundantemente con removedor *gel *y guardado en bolsa de nylon o frasco tapado al menos dos dias.


----------



## german julio (Ene 22, 2022)

*B*uenos d*í*as*. T*engo una consulta*. D*eseo reparar un CDI de moto ZXR 400l1 Kawasaki
*N*o me env*í*a chispa a las buj*í*as*. L*o *h*e desarmado*, *revisado y tiene dos bobinas de alta*,* una marca pulso pero muy bajo y la otra nada*.
L*es env*í*o fotos*.*


----------



## Amperio (Ene 22, 2022)

Parece que el transistor T04 ha volado. ¿O acaso lo has quitado tú? Yo creo que deben ir dos transistores de señal para comandar los dos grandes de potencia, que son los que ponen a masa las bobinas y generan la chispa.

Por cierto eso no es un CDI sino un TCI. (Mira en la web la diferencia) Revisa soldaduras frías, que es muy común en este componente debido al calor que soporta, vibraciones, etc... Y ni hablar de susituirlo por otro diferente. Cada uno lleva un mapa de avance exclusivo para su motor y te puedes cargar este.

Saludos


----------

